# Illuminated Letters



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

A while back I became fascinated with illuminated letters. If you don't know what they are, her is some info:
https://www.english-heritage.org.uk...make-and-do/design-your-illuminated-initials/

If anyone would like a name illustrated with these, send me a private message with the name you'd like and I'll reply with it as an attachment. 

Here is one I did of my name, as an example:


----------



## Pepper (Jan 24, 2022)

Beautiful deb!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

That's beautiful Deb. This is the first I've seen illuminated letters.


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

Nobody wants their name in IL?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

just pm'd you, Deb,


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2022)

Done - check your PM.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Got it, thank you Deb for taking the time, it's Beautiful


----------

